# Your Favorite Nintendo Series?



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

Mario.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmm.... Probably Mario and AC.


----------



## MygL (Nov 8, 2009)

Earthbound/Mother


----------



## Fontana (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't chose out of Mario, Zelda or Pokemon.


----------



## sunate (Nov 8, 2009)

Zelda hands down. Nothing can hold a candle to the series.


----------



## pielover6 (Nov 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Earthbound/Mother


^ Win

But I'll go with Zelda.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 8, 2009)

Pokemon with Zelda a millimeter behind it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 8, 2009)

Zelda, obviously, it's the only gaming series I hold so dearly, not only is it my favorite Nintendo series, but it's my favorite series of all time, Nintendo can go down the *censored.2.0*ter, and so can Mario and all the others, but Zelda will always hold a special place in my heart. I am a Zelda fanboy and will defend the series in all situations, and damn proud of it.


----------



## kalinn (Nov 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hmm.... Probably Mario and AC.


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## muffun (Nov 8, 2009)

Metroid. Most definitely.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Earthbound/Mother


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 8, 2009)

Metroid or Zelda.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd have to say it's a tie between Zelda and Pokemon. c:


----------



## Nightray (Nov 8, 2009)

A tie between all of them. ;]


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

Kirby by a longshot


----------



## Conor (Nov 8, 2009)

Mario but I like Pokemon and Zelda too.


----------



## Draco Roar (Nov 8, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 8, 2009)

Kirby 
Zelda is soooooo close


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 8, 2009)

Metroid, Zelda and Fire Emblem.


----------



## Zex (Nov 8, 2009)

Zelda.


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2009)

Mario, Smash Bros, Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing, Kirby...in that order.


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 8, 2009)

POKEMON.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 8, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Mario, Smash Bros, Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing, Kirby...in that order.


Your lack of Zelda disturbs me.


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

SSB, AC, Mother, Pokemon, Donkey Kong.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Accf999=Mario


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 8, 2009)

o god... ac can't compete with zelda...


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 8, 2009)

Zelduh.


----------



## Crazy_Dylan (Nov 8, 2009)

Metroid, and not metroid prime (yea i guess it can be included) but the good ol' side scrolling metroids (Metroid, Metroid II return of samus, Super Metroid, Metroid Fusion) as a side note this is my favorite Nintendo series but I enjoy Megaman X1-3 more than any other games. (thats capcom even tho they were on SNES)


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

Fire Emblem, Zelda, Pokemon, and Metroid. In no particular order.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 8, 2009)

hmm... i forgot about fire emblem


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 8, 2009)

Zelda.


----------



## Wish (Nov 8, 2009)

Def. Zelda. I loved Ocarina of time.


----------



## Rawburt (Nov 8, 2009)

Zelda.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 8, 2009)

Pokemon fo sho.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 8, 2009)

F-Zero and Star Fox.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2009)

Kirby can eat everyone of you.


----------



## Rawburt (Nov 8, 2009)

[ said:
			
		

> [][][],Nov 8 2009, 10:23:30 PM]Kirby can eat everyone of you.


Kirby kills people for cake.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like Zelda's winning.


----------



## 4861 (Nov 9, 2009)

Zelda


----------



## Micah (Nov 9, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dungeons are too boring and repetitive for me, which ruins the enjoyment.

Other than that, the games are pretty good.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 9, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Zelda's are sort of boring for me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 9, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To fully enjoy zelda you gotta enjoy Puzzle games a bit.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Nov 9, 2009)

Pokemon, Zelda and Metroid. 
To hard of a desision to choose just 1.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 9, 2009)

Pokeyman


----------



## Resonate (Nov 9, 2009)

Zelda, definitely.


----------



## Pear (Nov 10, 2009)

Pokemanz.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 10, 2009)

ZELDA BORING!!!! BLASPHAMY!!!

Really it is hard to choose my favorite, but I think zelda stands out more for me.  I don't know how you could find it boring if you were able to beat at least one level.... (I had one friend who hated it cause he never got past the deku tree in OoT.... >_>)


----------



## Natalie27 (Nov 10, 2009)

zelda and mario


----------



## Micah (Nov 10, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ZELDA BORING!!!! BLASPHAMY!!!
> 
> Really it is hard to choose my favorite, but I think zelda stands out more for me.  I don't know how you could find it boring if you were able to beat at least one level.... (I had one friend who hated it cause he never got past the deku tree in OoT.... >_>)


It took me ages to get past the bomb garden in PH.  Almost gave up on it then.

PH was a very tedious game. All the sailing, and the main dungeon were very boring. Not a good choice for my first Zelda game.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 10, 2009)

A tie between Zelda & Mario. I grew up with those series.


----------



## lightningbolt (Nov 10, 2009)

Legend of Zelda FTW.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 10, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go play any of these games:
 A Link to the Past (SNES and you can find it on GBA)
Link's Awakening (GB and GBC)
Ocarina of Time (N64 or GC)


----------

